# Why Horns???



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Just out of sheer curiosity....
I was recently told that pack goats HAVE to have horns!
I was wondering Why that is?
Is there something wrong with using a de-horned wether or doe for as a pack animal?


----------



## Lamberts_Mini-goats (Nov 2, 2012)

I dont see why not:chin: unless people use a halter maybe ? sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

I found this online
. 
*Horns vs No Horns* Horns on a pack goat function as a cooling system - they each have a large blood vessel running through them. This allows the animal to cool itself as the blood circulates through the horn. The heat dissipates to the surface of the horn. Horns are also good for protection against dogs and predators. If a goat is bottle raised (and no one played with its horns), it should not drop its horns to people. For people that have shown dairy goats, the 4H and the American Dairy Goat Association rules are "no horned animals". This is for safety simply because many people do not hand raise their goats, and some breeds of goats tend to be more aggressive than others. If one chooses not to keep the horns, the best time to disbud (destroy the horn buds) is when the goat kid is ten days to two weeks of age. Our experience indicates that disbudding is best done with the use of a hot iron, as pastes and castrator bands do not work well with goats. Whichever you chose, be consistent.It is not reccomented to mix horned and no horns in the same herd. It can work but the horned have an advantage over the unhorned.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Goathiker disbuds her pack goats ... I've seen both.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think that should be a personal choice.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I disagree about the goats not lowering their horns.

I never played with her horns and wouldn't let others, and as Peggy Sue got older she became aggressive with her horns with anyone who seems intimidated by her. And since she lives in the house I don't think it's lack of time spent.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks guys. I was always curious about that....
I was not aware that the horns can be used as a cooling system! Pretty interesting!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I find that the cooling system of the waddles is more efficient then the horns. If you feel a waddle during a hot afternoon, you can feel the sweat on it. I used to have a study that was done and waddled goats stay 10% cooler. Ears also help cool so, my little Boer should be fine as well.

That said, I also think it is a personal choice. I like to hug my goats and sit with them laying beside me with out having to be careful of horns. My husband is also not always steady on his feet since crushing his ankle. If he was using a top strap on a saddle to help him up a rough spot and the goat tripped and threw his head back, horns might end a hike abruptly and painfully. My grandson hikes with us by riding on a pack saddle. Definately don't want horns on his mount. Even with his helmet on, his face would be right there. Lastly, large wethers are extremely destructive with their horns. They tear up fences, buildings, and fixtures. We did have horned goats at one time, I just prefer them without. 
Nobody at any of the campouts has ever said anything about my boys being disbudded. I am definately not the only one who disbuds either. I'd say that it's about a 50/50 split.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

You make very good points goathiker...
I think I would rather go without the horns....

How hard is it to train a goat to pack? I mean for a beginner?
I am contemplating keeping the little boy that I have on loan currently. He would be wethered of course, and he would HAVE to have a reason to be here (packing would be it).
But I have never had a packing goat (though I did try to slap some pack saddles on my girls once). I also would like to teach him how to 'drive' (or is it pull?).
I want to go on walks, etc with my kids in the summers, and I would love to take Buckey along. Would he be OK packing (or pulling) alone? As a single goat? Or would he need to have another goat with him?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Training a pack goat is simple for anyone. The more time spent with them the gentler and more bonded they will be. 
Yes, they are fine packing alone. In fact it brings your relationship to a level many people don't see with their goats. Bean is often taken out on day hikes alone and he loves being the attention hog.
I don't have experience teaching to drive. I have taught to pull firewood etc. while I'm leading.


----------

